# Briony Goodsell's grandpa says kill all crocodiles



## Fuscus (Apr 2, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25278021-17001,00.html

*Her grandfather Winston Anspach, who was the last person to see her before she rode off on her bike for a swim, told the _Northern Territory News_ yesterday he wanted every crocodile within 100km of Darwin shot dead.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like a redneck. I wouldnt really care if they culled a few, they have a lot of them. but culling all is stupid. thanks.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont think he is sounding like a redneck at all ,he sounds like a very distraught grandad ,losing his grandbaby to a crocodile ...I dont agree with culling them,last time those laws were in place we nearly wiped them out ..People need to use their heads more ,you are restricted to where you can swim in a place like the NT but it doesnt mean you cant have a swim in a bush type of setting ,when we travelled around we found a fair few safe swim places in the NT .


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont understand his reasoning.
He says that we cant have croc's in the streets of Darwin, but his grand daughter wasnt attacked in the streets of Darwin, she was swimming in a rural lagoon in NT.
I'm thinking the croc had more right to be there than she did
(It is awful that it happened and i am not saying it was deserved in any way, but i cant see why there is a cry for blood when the croc was where it was meant to be)


----------



## Dodie (Apr 2, 2009)

We should cull idiots who are the caretakers of these children that let them swim in dangerous waters.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 2, 2009)

Dodie said:


> We should cull idiots who are the caretakers of these children that let them swim in dangerous waters.


 
I completely agree with you.

Seriously, people live in a place KNOWN for its dangerous Croc and yet they let their children go off swimming un-supervised? And in a Lagoon! Crocodiles are just doing their natural thing, people are the ones who are being careless about going into their habitat and expecting not to get themselves into trouble. 

Sure remove (cull or re-locate) problem Crocks, like the ones that constantly roam into peoples backyards or onto the streets. But we need to remember, Crocs don't understand the difference between people and food, we ARE food to them, yet we constantly dangle ourselves infront of them by raoming into their homes/habitats, it's upto us to not put ourselves into these situations. 

We need to have some respect for these living dinosaurs.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 2, 2009)

Whoops, 

Forgot to say that I do have sympathy for the family of the girl...

I got a little caught up in my rant...


----------



## Veredus (Apr 2, 2009)

There needs to be a fine associated with swimming in croc infested waters where warning signs are present, and this family needs to be slapped with the fine for allowing their duaghters to swim in such an area. Stop the whinging and blaming of everyone else....the fault comes directly down to the stupidity of the girl and her parents (and grand daddy who was last to see her and should have said "Dont go swimming in that swamp, there are crocs")


----------



## Radar (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, old codgers appear to be pretty aggressive. I vote for an old person cull within 100kms of human habitation. 

Seriously though, people get complacent, think 'it won't happen to me or my family', then it does. Why should a wild animal in its own environment have to pay for peoples stupidity ?


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 2, 2009)

You people seem to forget- we are HUMANS, the ultimate thing on this earth, and we obviously come first, regardless of whatever stupid animal we kill in the process!

Unfortunately, the above is a VERY common mindset in a world where the top species has a complete disregard for the environment and anything living in it (which is the majority).


----------



## Serpentor (Apr 2, 2009)

Dodie said:


> We should cull idiots who are the caretakers of these children that let them swim in dangerous waters.


++1


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 2, 2009)

Fair enough he's distraught, and obviously feels the need for revenge...on an animal that killed his grandaughter... but if she had been murdered would he call for a cull of humans in a 100km radius...

Humans are the most dangerous of all species.


----------



## herptrader (Apr 2, 2009)

Where is Briony - I have not seen her bouncing around here for ages?


----------



## thals (Apr 2, 2009)

lol herptrader, was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Noongato (Apr 2, 2009)

I bet the old coot said to her, "Its alright darlin, i been swimming these parts since 67 and never been attacked"
Therefore when it does happen, Oh it was a bloodthirsty croc that hunted the child down. Idiots...


----------



## Adzo (Apr 9, 2009)

And now this...


----------



## kandi (Apr 9, 2009)

the way the crocs are going they will be walking the main streets, oh we already have crocs crossing popular roads and yes on one occasion the croc has been run over.


----------



## zulu (Apr 9, 2009)

*re Briony*

crocodiles,lions and tigers are cool,its a bit of aworry whenya get eaten though,bring back briony,hurray for tittys!


----------

